# Google Wallet Merchant?



## concerto49 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, does anyone use Google Wallet Merchant to accept payment? Wasn't sure if WHMCS has this since Google has changed from Google Checkout. The WHMCS documentation still says Google Checkout.

(yes, I've contacted WHMCS)

For those that use it or did use it, how was your experience? The fees are less than Paypal right? Was there a large uptake from your user base? How are chargebacks handled?

Thanks!


----------



## DamienSB (Jul 2, 2013)

Google checkout is going to shut down this year.

https://support.google.com/checkout/sell/answer/3080449

I don't think there is a portal for google wallet, is there? Our account has a big red notice at the top.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 2, 2013)

DamienSB said:


> Google checkout is going to shut down this year.
> 
> https://support.google.com/checkout/sell/answer/3080449
> 
> I don't think there is a portal for google wallet, is there? Our account has a big red notice at the top.


Yeah I just registered for Google Wallet Merchant no problems.

Understands Google Checkout is getting shut down - hence the question.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think that there is an addon or module yet with WHMCS...

Think that they should be working on one soon...


----------

